# PREWAR PIERCE/ARROW BIKE?



## Clark58mx (Apr 7, 2017)

I have a opportunity to buy this bike in the photo. I was told it is a Arrow bike. Is this a pierce arrow bicycle? What's the value on this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 7, 2017)

Stop now, take your money and go buy the bike.  End of discussion>>>>>GO NOW


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

Any better pics?Badge? Get it!


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Any better pics?Badge? Get it!



This is the only photo I have of it. I was told it's in good condition.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> This is the only photo I have of it. I was told it's in good condition.



I hope your posting here on your phone because you're on your way to PICK UP THIS BIKE!!!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 7, 2017)

Mead, Iver Johnson, Columbia, i believe Schwinn all made arch bars, truss frames, probably others.  I don't know if Pierce did but its possible.  Pretty hard to go wrong with that style of bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 7, 2017)

Could be a Miami built Arrow badged dream boat!! Got get now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 7, 2017)

Grab the girls silverking frame and that early motor bottom end while your there, to resell, to off set the costs.


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 7, 2017)

I agree with all of the above! Time to get them is when you find them. It's way better to get it and have it than to only have the story of the bike you could have had! Joe


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm meeting up with seller this weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I'm meeting up with seller this weekend.



I hope someone doesn't weasel in on your deal before then.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 7, 2017)

Without knowing the price its hard for me to start hyperventilating with excitement for this bike. It looks like a great find but its not quite as exciting as some of the above comments make it out to be. If I had to assign a value based on this one not so good pic I'd say $700-$900 would be a fair price but that could go up or down when I got there in person.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 7, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Without knowing the price its hard to start hyperventilating with excitement for this bike. It looks like a great find but its not quite as exciting as some of the above comments make it out to be. If I had to assign a value based on this one not so good pic I'd say $700-$900 would be a fair price but that could go up or down when I got there in person.



Looking at the photo, I'd go see the bike, just to see what else is there.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 7, 2017)

I would love to see the head badge. I hope you get it.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 7, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Without knowing the price its hard to start hyperventilating with excitement for this bike. It looks like a great find but its not quite as exciting as some of the above comments make it out to be. If I had to assign a value based on this one not so good pic I'd say $700-$900 would be a fair price but that could go up or down when I got there in person.



This coming from the guy who found a Bluebird from a fuzzy picture.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 7, 2017)

Davis made a hardware store bike badged "arrow" for Chicago....I can hope...let us know


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 7, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> This coming from the guy who found a Bluebird from a fuzzy picture.



Well that was worth hyperventilating about!  The only downside to finding a bluebird like I did is its hard to top it, so now finds that used to be exciting don't have the same effect. That thing was like a kilo of pure uncut bike coke.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 8, 2017)

I would be interested in the other stuff that might also be laying around if I were you. Cool bike - depending on the price of course. That motor case looks cool as well. I find when you see things like this that there are other delights laying around - have a big snoop if you can!


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok I was able to purchase the bike. It's in good condition. The previous owner wiped it down with grease many years ago. Here is some more photos. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 23, 2017)

Great cycle!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 23, 2017)

Not a Pierce, but an Arrow, circa 1918/19 I'd say.
That's a beautiful find right there - good for you.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good get! Congrats


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 23, 2017)

Now  we now what our  double coffin rings  went on, right Patric? Tom


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 28, 2017)

It's currently over $2200 on ebay


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 29, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Arch...654966?hash=item3ae1846b36:g:MRMAAOSw3ZRY~ReI


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2017)

NICE!!! I hesitated on a bike a couple of weeks ago and lost it. Glad you got there and bought it!!!!!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 29, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 455294 View attachment 455295 View attachment 455296 View attachment 455297 View attachment 455298 View attachment 455299 Ok I was able to purchase the bike. It's in good condition. The previous owner wiped it down with grease many years ago. Here is some more photos. Any help would be appreciated.



I have one of those, Not really sure on the brand of mfg though


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 29, 2017)

I dont suspect pierce. I feel like it was an off brand?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 29, 2017)

The wheelmen website lists several Arrow manufacturers (see excerpt below).

Arrow Manufacturer 1895 1898 Century Cycle Manufacturing Company Shelbyville IN na USA
Arrow Manufacturer 1896 1915 Arrow Cycle Manufacturing Company Chicago IL na USA
Arrow Manufacturer 1894 1895 Century Cycle Manufacturing Company Chicago IL na USA
Arrow Manufacturer 1896 1896 Arrow Cycle Manufacturing Company Indianapolis IN na USA
Arrow Manufacturer 1920 1893 Century Cycle Company Chicago IL na USA


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 29, 2017)

Photo of my Chain RIng , notice the double D,,,Tom


----------

